Ask HN: What exciting open-source science projects can one contribute to? - meridion
======
clark800
I'm working on an open source pure functional programming language called
Lambda Zero that aims to be a simple and elegant base language from which to
derive more advanced languages and eventually a foundation of mathematics.
Like Haskell, it is basically just the lambda calculus with a bunch of
syntactic sugars, so it's more a process of discovering the foundations of
computation than inventing an arbitrary new language.

There is currently a bootstrap interpreter written in C that is under 2000
lines of code, a self-interpreter (~1200 lines), and a static type inferencer
written in Lambda Zero (~400 lines). I'm currently implementing pattern
matching lambdas and algebraic data types and I have a long roadmap of things
to do. It would be great if someone was interested in writing an optimizing
compiler for Lambda Zero in Lambda Zero.

[https://github.com/clark800/lambda-zero](https://github.com/clark800/lambda-
zero)

~~~
anonlastname
> and eventually a foundation of mathematics.

So it will have a proof capability like Coq?

Is there any new theory behind this system? What is your vision in this
regard?

------
Libbum
Open worm is attempting to simulate C. elegans: a very simple multi-cellular
organism completely. Atom by atom, cell by cell, neuron by neuron. Really cool
project.

[http://openworm.org/](http://openworm.org/)
[https://github.com/openworm](https://github.com/openworm)

------
tedmiston
Airflow is a fun one. Currently in incubator phase with Apache so there is
plenty of stuff to do especially if you like working with Python, Docker,
JavaScript, web apps, etc.

[https://github.com/apache/incubator-
airflow](https://github.com/apache/incubator-airflow)

------
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
I co-maintain CellProfiler. Contributions are always welcome!

[https://github.com/CellProfiler/CellProfiler](https://github.com/CellProfiler/CellProfiler)

------
limpkin
The mooltipass project actually is looking for contributors for its next gen
device! If you'd like to work on hardware (low power measurements, rf design),
firmware
([https://mooltipass.github.io/minible/](https://mooltipass.github.io/minible/))
or software
([https://github.com/mooltipass/moolticute](https://github.com/mooltipass/moolticute))
do not hesitate to drop us a message :).

------
sova
Great question. Anything that furthers the field and does not risk becoming
irrelevant in 6 months would be an excellent bet.

\+ Utilities for computers and disks are always useful and don't need much
maintenance for long-term function/feasibility.

\+ web frameworks that make web designing/dev easier (clojure[script], rails,
python+django are all popular choices)

\+ Look for a tool you commonly use or a service that's commonly requested.

------
goatherders
WordPress may be old news but the new Gutenberg editor has the potential to
disrupt the most popular CMS on earth. Helping make this a success isnt sexy
but it is meaningful.

------
b3b0p
I think the best and most exciting projects to contribute to are the ones you
actually use and want to help make better.

------
deepaksurti
VTK - Visualization ToolKit - strongly recommended if you want to work on a
widely used, probably defacto, scientific visualization library, a great 3D
domain to work on IMHO.

Backed by a ton of resources, documentation and excellent community; that will
be fun.

[https://www.aosabook.org/en/vtk.html](https://www.aosabook.org/en/vtk.html),
is a good start.

------
Topgamer7
I've always loved blender, it is open source and I'm sure they would love any
contributions.

